# Chimp Challenge 2012 info



## Xavier Zepherious (Apr 7, 2012)

Im the EVGA capt

we currently need  you to sign in and discuss the new format for the CC

If you like this PM me or Adak - 
we may also ask you to PM zodac at OCN to inform them this is the format you like

at the moment a lot of teams are onboard with this format


Format proposal from Overclockers (Adak)

Format:

two brackets, unlimited (straight points race), and a handicap bracket. The handicap basis point score for each team would be taken directly from their average day in the CC, last year.

If you believe it favors smaller teams a bit too much, then give each team a 50% penalty for the *increase* - sounds diabolical, but it cuts down on the advantage of the smaller teams percentage being a smaller quantity, compared to the same percentage increase, in a larger team.

(I'm not sure this is needed since the smaller teams will undoubtedly be in the handicap bracket, and the larger teams will be in the unlimited bracket.)

It's fair, it handles any problem of teams merging (like NCIX and HWC last year), and has a leveling effect on the competition.

Points:

Points in this format would be:

Unlimited bracket:
race points earned = total FAH pts.

Handicap bracket:
race points earned = total FAH pts - average days total FAH pts taken from last years CC.

Teams that are new to the CC and racing for the first time need a simple tweak to the points formula:

race points earned = total FAH pts - team daily average for the last six months.

It's important to remember in the midst of all this, that this is just a FUN race. It's not life or death -- it's more important than that!  I don't need rules about EVGA having contests during the race, or any team "timing" work units so they score the most points, etc. 

It's a race! 

I don't care if EVGA wants to set their britches afire, and run around the park - if it helps them fold, then it's a win -- for Folding@Home. Maybe EVGA will get some time on a super computer -- Go EVGA! You time your work units, and I'll time mine. 

It's a race!! 

We may melt a server HD at Stanford, but that's their CC challenge!


It's simple, and we need to keep it that way. You start the race here, you end the race over there, and in-between, you fold like crazy. 

Keeps it simple, keeps it fun and gets LOTS of folding done.

And isn't that why we have a CC?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 7, 2012)

is this an attempt at grabbin some tpu folders for their CC?


im ready to chimpout for tpu?


----------



## theonedub (Apr 7, 2012)

Have you sent messages to the F@H captains here (BuckNasty and Chicken Patty)? I always thought all the team captains got with each other to get a baseline for the C, then the captains presented the ideas to their respective teams for input.


----------



## Xavier Zepherious (Apr 7, 2012)

Seeing that your captains have not logged into the CC forums or have not been present in them we are trying to get something together before we run out of time

OCN had offered a 2 formats and deadline that came and went for the captains to agree on
 because we are running out of time..it's April and the contest is in May (less than 30 days)

nothing came of that  (mind you there was very little agreement on what format or formula either...and it was OCN's proposal Only) 


OCF(ADAK) and EVGA are contacting those that have not been on with a new format that we have some agreement on with some of the teams

Since no one is paying attention to the CC forums it seems the best way is this route.

TPU and TSC never logged into the CC (I least not that I seen any posts from them)

at EVGA the membership was at it's end it was either we come up with something this week or next - or we were out

OCF(Adak) offered a format that was sellable to  EVGA, HWC and OCAU


we have contacted all the teams with this format
we need some agreement -talk about it and have your capt PM me


----------



## Xavier Zepherious (Apr 9, 2012)

deadline is this week or you lose EVGA from the CC

OCN had a deadline come and go on the CC forums already

so start talking and discussing it..
contact ADAK(OCF) and Xavier Zepherious at EVGA  

lets get the ball rolling... we have a deadline


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like there is a straight PPD points race with no weighting for this years Chimp Challenge. Is anyone interested in this type of competition? I guess there is a deadline in 2 days for yay or nay. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 12, 2012)

With it being a straight race... I don't think it is worth the hassle... We make a good team but with out the handicap.. It would be like bringing a jackass to a horse race.. 

EDIT: *Greed* _- excessive or rapacious desire, especially for wealth or possessions. _


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope, not interested in this "challenge".


----------



## Xavier Zepherious (Apr 12, 2012)

I would suggest to look at this before you make a decision

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=703124&page=2

it's not entirely PPD in the handicap

adak could explain it more
there is a sample standings he ran on that page

the only straight race is the top bracket

there was a deadline in place both OCN had one that came and left and EVGA had one that's past but we extended to this week only
lack of discussion and input are the problem

you were suppose to chime in much earlier in the CC forums and have your say and input
ask your team capt where he was?

we had months where no one came to the CC forums but a few

now it's too late and now you complain?


EVGA [H],OCN,and other crunch in straight PPD races and don't complain about it
EVGA is no where near the top yet we enter crunching contests and lots of them and we do our best

I do both...but then I see how Folders whine about unfairness... 

give me a break
if small folders came around and got stanford to switch the standing so that small folders were at the top and big guns at the bottom. 
I dare say anyone here would think it was fair. There be a war

just look at the changes to bigadv and all the people that got mad

how do you think other teams feel when you muck with formulas that cater to your own desires and favors you over other teams
just imagine if other small teams seeing that picked a fomula that hurt you and did more for them

you could have dozens of formula  1/2 of the teams would agree the other half wouldn't with each one
because it either favors them or they don't
and they pick the ones they like and drop others they don't - and we never get concensus - one reason the CC forums fell apart

This is a compromise - there are two winners  1 for straight PPD and one for handicap

and the handicap formula still being developed - meaning you can have input if you talk to adak at OCF
all the teams want simple formula


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 12, 2012)

Dude, back off. You are taking this way too serious. Most of us have been folding for multiple years and we do not need a competition to justify our efforts. Please let our team discuss this without interference. We will decide what is right for our team without your rhetoric. If we miss the deadline(s)...oh well.


----------



## Xavier Zepherious (Apr 12, 2012)

That's fine...

it's not my intent to pressure you guys...if your out...then your out

however your information was in error on the races
and clarification was need there

if I insulted your team or anyone I apologize

This is not what EVGA wanted either - we wanted a fair handicap for all.
but seeing the whole process fall apart we went outside the CC forums to salvage something and fix the process for next year.

after all we want to include more teams next year. like 10-12 more
bickering and posturing over formula and formats is what has gotten us to this point and why this process is failing

we need 1 simple race,  simple formula to sell to the teams
this has to be the future - otherwise we will never get concensus with 20 or 30  or 40 teams

we like to have everyone have input and say.. 
you are still welcome to talk to adak and see what you can do

Handicap formula is similar to last years


----------



## theonedub (Apr 12, 2012)

The handicap race would've been interesting, but after the CC last year I don't think I would participate either way. 

I will get back to Folding though, just need to finish up with some other work and finish the other Folding rig first.


----------



## Feänor (Apr 13, 2012)

I will continue to fold my 70-75k ppd, no matter how the cc is held (or not). I don't fold to get points or to be able to say my team had more ppd than yours. I fold because i sense i have to.

I work day to day with breast cancer, and let me tell you everytime i see a women under 60 on our surgical planning (saw a 28 years old getting both of her breast removed last week), i just feel i'd like to add two more gpu's to my rig. Hell i would purchase this (http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon7000/7500/X8OBN-F.cfm 80 cores/160 threads) if i could afford it. 

More on topic. i would like to give some chances to the smaller team. If everyone has a (fair) chance of winning, big team or small team, then maybe more people would fold for more teams. However, i do understand that no points system is perfect. All have their flaw.


----------



## Xavier Zepherious (Apr 13, 2012)

there is two different things to add

there is also a proposal to get  rid of switchin to chimp names on the table
(not my preference - another historical part of race gone)
half the battle was to switch over and see how your team would prevail under that

there is a Proposal to add a fallen soldier section for fallen folders and notables
even if you don't join you can add your members to the list and we will fold in honor of them

PS: 

if you do elect to be out then when next year comes do your capts want to be notified early so this time everyone is onboard and logged in particpating in discussions
seems this year 1/2 the teams weren't present - and Im wondering if this was the problem - a lack of communication or notifying your leadership

We are also going to try and enlarge the number of teams for next year with invites
we would like to have a standard system in place for that

hence the reason for simplifying everything


----------



## Xavier Zepherious (Apr 13, 2012)

get in contact with adak and zodac
we are working on something else -trying stuff .new ideas
if you have ideas now is a time to help


I won't be around for a few days..
family emergency - 92yr father in hospital 90yr mom to take care of and things to do 

so these people will be your contact point
give these people your help if you still like to see a CC this year


----------



## bogmali (Apr 14, 2012)

Well since I am seeing this for the first time, let me chime in (or rant). Last year's was a disaster in the making although the finish was great. IMHO the essence of the CC has been lost, there had been rumors that other teams courting other members from other teams that did not participate to fold for them. For what? Just so you display that Jaded Monkey on your forum saying that you've won this years competition? The essence of the CC is to promote F@H, not promote your forum that is supported by a bigger company (thus promoting that company as well). I think its safe to say that the majority of us here in TPU fold for a cause and not for recognition. With that being said I'm not participating this year but would always support the Captain's decision.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree with Bogmali. There are just to many competitive variables to take into consideration for the Chimp Challenge. Since nobody has spoken in favor of competing this year, I say we pass on it and wish our folding brothers the best during the competition. Please speak up if you feel different.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I agree with Bogmali. There are just to many competitive variables to take into consideration for the Chimp Challenge. Since nobody has spoken in favor of competing this year, I say we pass on it and wish our folding brothers the best during the competition. Please speak up if you feel different.



Buck, can I get the ChimPowerUp passkey?  Please enter the Chimp Challenge and I will fold in it alone.


----------



## Adak (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Guys and Gals! 

I'm a Chimp Challenge expediter from OCF (T32monkeys), doing a bit of the captain's job since he's busy with a PhD thesis atm.

Please don't be discouraged by accounts of folding teams courting other folders from teams that are not competing, etc. That kind of tactic will help one year, but after that, it will hurt that team - because their handicap "basis" becomes much greater for the next year(s).

We know the goals of the CC, and since I'm from the original CC team:

1) Fun for the non-technical types - a little competition

2) Good buzz (advertising) on the net and etc., for FAH. This is more valuable than it may appear, btw.

3) Motivates the teams to recruit/introduce FAH project to potential future folders.

4) Even if it's only temporary, we do fold a LOT more work units, during the CC. 

Please don't let a bit of down in the mouth types, get you thinking that the CC has gone to hell in a hand basket - it has not. 

Anyway, I have a mission here. I'm campaigning to change the "you have to sign up with a new folding name" to be in the CC, to a "you keep using your same folding name", and ALL your team races with you.

This is a change that I have heard people complaining about for years, and after the CC race left the small sub-team race it started out as, and became a race between whole teams, it seemed a nuisance to keep this requirement. The handicap change needed is trivial.

Anyway, this is the question I'd like a survey or poll done on:

For the Chimp Challenge Race, would you rather:

A) Be required to change your folding name in order to race?

or

B) Be allowed to race, using your current folding name?

Please let me know, and keep smiling.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 17, 2012)

Adak said:


> Anyway, this is the question I'd like a survey or poll done on:
> 
> For the Chimp Challenge Race, would you rather:
> 
> ...



You will get more participation if every participant gets to keep their folding name. Since they are already folding, it won't affect their standing in that particular team. Plus no need to change anything, its already there. This is the probably the most complained reason thus far (next to the handicap).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 17, 2012)

I vote for B (Be allowed to race, using your current folding name).


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 18, 2012)

I picked this off of EVGA Forums. It's one of the models for the points structure for this years CC and shows what it would look like if every team doubled it's points from last years CC. There is also talk of moving the CC to later in May.

*If this was to be the points structure, would you guy's be interested in competing?*


----------



## KieX (Apr 18, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I picked this off of EVGA Forums. It's one of the models for the points structure for this years CC and shows what it would look like if every team doubled it's points from last years CC. There is also talk of moving the CC to later in May.
> 
> *If this was to be the points structure, would you guy's be interested in competing?*
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2u76q85.jpg



So what do the final adjusted points mean? Is that the number of PPD required to earn 1 point? Seems quite complex at a glance.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm in if it ends up with the B option. I can't change my settings from where I'm located.


----------



## horik (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not interested in competition,would not make me fold more than before,and as bogmali said





bogmali said:


> For what? Just so you display that Jaded Monkey on your forum saying that you've won this years competition?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe we ought to remember the point of this competition, to bring in new members to the folding cause.  I'll still fold regardless of the competition but it does bring some much needed / positive attention to what we do to the rest of the forum.


----------



## Xavier Zepherious (Apr 19, 2012)

Zodac and the CC forums wants everyone to chime in on whether to keep the CC names or not
all the other teams have conducted internal votes

we need to know where your team stands on this

as for the formula(s) .finalized versions will be offered this week

it will be some form or Categorized Chimp challenge (CCC) format
if you need to find out about it peruse the EVGA forums

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1555924


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't want to change my folding name.  That d@mn chimp name messes up the team standings the rest of the year.  (Once upon a time, the chimp kept me out of the top 10).  Also, don't want the hassle.  I will keep folding regardless, might even fire up some of my big rigs, but don't want to change my name.


----------



## Adak (Apr 21, 2012)

Why the CC:
For fun. 

For increased exposure for FAH, 

and 

a nice bump up in wu's folded, during the race.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 25, 2012)

*This was posted in the CC captains forum on 4-23-12. So far, 4 teams have approved this structure. Are we interested?*

Here is the format that is being proposed:

1) CC Names will be used again this year.
2) It will run for 10 days (open to debate).
3) Points system:

• There will be three categories - Points, Growth and Conversion:

Points are the # of millions each team produces (120,000,000 is 120 points).
Growth is based off of last year's CC production (essentially, the handicap system we used last year).
Conversion is the amount of points made by the team by their CC user (so monkey_bollocks points/OCAU points*100).

• Each category will be "normalised" as follows:
_Example numbers_

Team A - 120
Team B - 84
Team C - 47
Team D - 103

We take the range (max-min, which = 73). We then use this formula = (points*100/range).

So the scores become:

Team A - 164.4
Team B - 115.1
Team C - 64.4
Team D - 141.1

Finally, we subtract the lowest score (64.4) from all teams, to bring the points into a 0-100 range (0 for lowest team, 100 for highest team):

Team A = 100
Team B = 50.7
Team C = 0
Team D = 76.7

• We add up the totals for each category, and the team with the most points across all three categories wins.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in Cap


----------



## KieX (Apr 26, 2012)

+1

Do we have an expected start date?


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 26, 2012)

Count me in..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> +1
> 
> Do we have an expected start date?



I'll check on the date, but i know it's starting later than May 5th.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't know if I have to state this, but I'm in with 3 GTX 460's.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 26, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'll check on the date, but i know it's starting later than May 5th.



I want it during the next ice storm! 

Since they probably won't wait for the next little ice age I'll just have to sweat it out.


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in.  Getting more of my older rigs running.  Time to start recruiting!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 26, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'll check on the date, but i know it's starting later than May 5th.



good , time to route round for some hardwares <in

ie visit some family , fix their Pc for em


----------



## Adak (Apr 28, 2012)

The start date for the CC is expected to be May 15th. Duration will be 10 days, as usual. Name changes are (unfortunately,imo), still required.

Great weekend to clean out the folders - it will be a warm CC.

Confirmation on the above, will be from your CC captain, along with other details. 

If you want to use your passkey, and it's not been qualified with the team's race name, it will have to be qualified by:

1) folding 10 smp work units, after configuring the folding client, with that passkey and race name
2) and returning 80% or more of them, before they expire.

Only smp work units can be used to qualify a folding rig. Passkeys from last year, should still be qualified, but best to check it out soon.

Good luck in the race!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 28, 2012)

Does copy and paste still work?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Does copy and paste still work?



I assume you're talking about the passkey? It should like it did last year


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 28, 2012)

TPU's World Community Grid crunchers are awaiting information regarding this years CC. I for one will be devoting the two crunching rigs that I have to the folding team for this competition. I am quite sure that a bunch of the other crunchers will be doing the same.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> TPU's World Community Grid crunchers are awaiting information regarding this years CC. I for one will be devoting the two crunching rigs that I have to the folding team for this competition. I am quite sure that a bunch of the other crunchers will be doing the same.



We will keep you folks informed as the respective Captains are still finalizing the details to include the start date


----------



## Feänor (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm in. Just pm me the passkey and user name we have to use, so my 3 gtx 460 and i7 970 are put to good use!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> TPU's World Community Grid crunchers are awaiting information regarding this years CC. I for one will be devoting the two crunching rigs that I have to the folding team for this competition. I am quite sure that a bunch of the other crunchers will be doing the same.



I will also devote my crunchers to help.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2012)

I can bring my cruncher's to the party but am not sure what 5770's can output?

I can setup one of two ways (rigs are in my sig):

1) Crossfire both 5770's in the 790FX, dedicate it to folding, crunch with the other rig (790GX has onboard GPU I can use)

2) Keep rigs as they are and fold on both

I would prefer not to use the 6870 in my main rig unless they can fold very well (i.e. better than 2x5770's)

Thoughts???

Note- also willing to fold on someone else's card in my rig in their name if that sounds feasible


----------



## theonedub (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think GPU2 & GPU3 play nice so I will likely have my spare 8800gs sent out to someone during the CC if I can't find a rig to put it in.


----------

